# need faster throttle response



## Empaler (Dec 24, 2004)

i am racing a eagle talon(turbo)fwd. from the hole he gets out faster than i do (when you are racing this seems like forever). i am trying to find some mods that will give me a faster throttle response and also a better shift cause, in that race my auto felt a little sluggish . none the less i handed him his ass, but i was worried that he jumped me in the first place. i beat him 3cars to be exact arty: 

please help me io want to rip out of the hole in a demon fashion

i am stock so there is room for improvment.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

A CAI will probably help....especially when complimented by a tune.


----------



## Boogieman (Sep 25, 2005)

*better shifts*

i got a email from the preator guys at rwtd they said it would def. improve the auto shifting. might think about it? 399$ tell me how they work if ya get 1 im dying to order 1 lol.


----------



## derf (Aug 3, 2004)

I doubt you'll ever get an AWD turbo car out of the hole. They just have way more traction than you do. And there's not much you can do short of installing your own AWD system in the GTO to overcome that initial advantage.

Now, having a bigger top end and a better torque curve will let you reel him in and blow his doors off. But it'll always be a game of catchup in the first few yards.


----------



## slonlo_350 (Sep 22, 2005)

Boogieman said:


> i got a email from the preator guys at rwtd they said it would def. improve the auto shifting. might think about it? 399$ tell me how they work if ya get 1 im dying to order 1 lol.


Talk with John Weeks that does the tuning for 3rd/4th gen motors at RWTD. He's doing mine (with HP Tuners) for CONSIDERABLY less than James wants for a Predator.

All I can tell you is register on www.gulfcoastmuscle.org

He is John02SS on there. Just send him a PM and he'll hook you up. That is if you are somewhat near Mobile/Pensacola (he lives in Pace, Fl and works at RWTD in Mobile).


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> A CAI will probably help....especially when complimented by a tune.


 :agree


----------

